# Those Sneaky marines!



## syscom3 (Aug 23, 2006)

Look closely at the cammo pattern.

If a muslim sees a naked woman --- they are suppose to kill themself

Ya got to love the Marines!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 23, 2006)

That's a good one. I've seen pics of that bird floating around on-line for about a year now. Someone has posted pics of it here before somewhere.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## Hunter368 (Aug 23, 2006)

LMFAO


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 23, 2006)

never knew that about muslim women


----------



## Erich (Aug 23, 2006)

yep to big a jugs for Muslim women ...........


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2006)

_"If a muslim sees a naked woman --- they are suppose to kill themself"_

If that's the case, syscom, how the hell do Muslims breed like flies?


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 23, 2006)

plan_D said:


> _"If a muslim sees a naked woman --- they are suppose to kill themself"_
> 
> If that's the case, syscom, how the hell do Muslims breed like flies?



Why dont you ponder it a bit for several days and then come back and tell us what you deduced.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2006)

The Muslim woman keeps her socks on during sex, right?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 23, 2006)

plan_D said:


> The Muslim woman keeps her socks on during sex, right?


----------



## Sneaky Marine (Mar 24, 2007)

On your page you have photos of camouflaged nude women painted on helicopters.

That Sneaky Marine is me! 

You can read the full story at BleedingOnion.com/Home titled ‘Sneaky Marine’!

I painted those pictures in the camouflaged (with a few others that liked what I was doing) during the first gulf war in Saudi Arabia. Why? I was bored. Those pics were taken at the Port of Al-Jubayal. Although I do not think you can see it in the pictures, there is one helicopter that has a silhouette of me holding up fingers in the peace sign. The top photo was the first helicopter I painted. I started on the head and breast, everybody else joined in. I painted the middle finger on the bottom of a helicopter. Others have Elvis, and a rooster (crew-chief's nick name was Rooster).

I have the pictures and my journal in storage to prove it!

And feel free to contact me. More than happy to post with you.

-Craig


----------



## timshatz (Mar 24, 2007)

Pretty cool dude. Can you post the other shots as well?

"Boredom is the mother of invention." Dr. Smith, "Lost in Space"


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 24, 2007)

Sneaky Marine said:


> On your page you have photos of camouflaged nude women painted on helicopters.
> 
> That Sneaky Marine is me!
> 
> ...



Great Job!!!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 24, 2007)

Let's see the other pics, PLEASE!!!


----------



## mkloby (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2007)

Easy Devil Dog...easy...


----------



## Sneaky Marine (Mar 31, 2007)

Because of the article I wrote and searching the blogs, I have found a few more Marine buddies from that time. One of them sent me a few more pictures that will be posted in a few days. Next month, I will get my pictures out of storage and post those. Currently looking for more of my buddies out there so I can post their pics too.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hmmm...


----------



## Sneaky Marine (Dec 23, 2007)

I found my two photos with me and the paint crew in storage and another was sent to me from Jeff Gottlob, the Crew Chief for A/C 70. You can see the three additional pics on my site BleedingOnion.com/Home Sorry for the long wait, I have been quite busy.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 23, 2007)

THAT is freakin badass


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2007)

Another resurrected soul...


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice camo!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 26, 2007)

Very Cool


----------

